# Amazing Story



## SKOTOSTRAS (Jun 27, 2008)

one october day we saw out of our window a shadow of a bird .we went to see who it was.




















We saw a beautiful fantail pigeon did not know what to do so we gave him some bread.He ate from our hands and that was strange.
He stayed there for the night.
Next morning he left.We thought he wouldnt come back.
Surprisingly after sunset he was there again.

We took him inside the house and he stayed at one place of the house for the night.

The next day he left again,i went to the groceries and got something so that he could stay in.












He left the house every morning and returned after sunset every single day.

Well 1 or 2 times didnt come because of heavy rain and fog.

We did not know what to feed him and since i had some canaries in the past i thought that the same food wood be ok but it was not.

He became weaker and we went to the vet.

He had calcium deficiency.

We changed his diet and for some time we fed him with a syringe.
Everything ok after that.

Suddently one day he wouldnt leave the house.
I tried throwing him in the air,i tried everything.
No he stayed at the house cause he found a nice place.


----------



## SKOTOSTRAS (Jun 27, 2008)

We had to buy him after the cage a small dog house.










He enjoyed staying there and never pooped inside.

He loved us so much that he started humping our hands and feet.

We decided to bring him a companion so that he wouldnt be alone anymore.


----------



## SKOTOSTRAS (Jun 27, 2008)

This morning we saw something really beautiful







































The fathers name is Asproulis(Aspro=White in Greek)
The mothers is Melina (Meli=Honey in Greek).

more to come in the next days.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I enjoyed reading about your meeting with Asproulis and enjoying him so much you got him a mate. And, best of all, they had beautiful babies!!!!!!

Pigeons do work their way into our hearts and most of us can't be satisfied with just one.  Asproulis and Melina look like they are doing a fine job of raising those cute little babies.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a lovely story and lovely birds. What a lovely family!!

Thank you for the kindness you bestowed this bird and for sharing with us.


----------



## Noisy_minor (Jun 20, 2008)

nice story i always like hearing about how our charges go about finding us. he must have senced you were a cupid and where going to unite him with his soul mate lol


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Thank you for introducing your beautiful birds to the forum. I loved their story and pictures.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

What a sweet story. I loved every bit of it and the pictures. It's amazing how these pigeons can be so life changing. When that beautiful bird showed up at your window you not only opened but your hear as well.

In a couple of weeks time, that gorgeous bird will lay two more eggs and they will begin to incubate them before that precious baby is weaned.
Most of us use wooden eggs to replace real ones after they are laid...pigeon bith control.


----------



## SKOTOSTRAS (Jun 27, 2008)

thank you all for your kind words.
Since the images are very big in size i put only the link of them but now i see that they are again full size.
Should i edit so the thread gets normal again?


and some new from today.

i managed to take a picture when the mother got out to eat something

http://img374.imageshack.us/img374/4281/11lv5.jpg

and at the change of shift this noon father is feeding the kids.

http://img374.imageshack.us/img374/1409/12hq6.jpg


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Your story and pictures are so touching, I admit I have tears in my eyes.  It is truly an amazing story. Thank you for sharing! I would personally recommend NOT letting them out to fly, since fantails are pretty easy prey for hawks, especially white ones. I look forward to seeing pictures of the babies grow up.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

SKOTOSTRAS said:


> thank you all for your kind words.
> Since the images are very big in size i put only the link of them but now i see that they are again full size.
> Should i edit so the thread gets normal again?


Sorry! I made the photos appear in the posts! I thought having them right there made your story so much more special. If you liked it better with the links, I'll be happy to put them back the way you had them!  Just let me know.

Lovely, lovely story and photos!

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Wonderful story and the pics are great.
I love their names too. My father is greek and I do speak greek.
You have a beautiful pijie family.

Reti


----------



## SKOTOSTRAS (Jun 27, 2008)

new foto from today,they are already double the initial size and opened a little their eyes.


http://img291.imageshack.us/img291/7792/0807081229xt1.jpg

do you know any site i can upload the pics and have a preview so that is possible to click on and view the whole pic?
cause with imageshack i can post only 2 pictures within every post.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

SKOTOSTRAS said:


> do you know any site i can upload the pics and have a preview so that is possible to click on and view the whole pic?
> cause with imageshack i can post only 2 pictures within every post.


You can create your very own album right here on PT. Just click on your name and it will take you to your profile page. You should see an option for creating an album there.


----------

